
How Liberal Professors Are Ruining College (2016) - danielam
http://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/article/2016/12/20/liberal-professors/
======
haburka
I feel like the main issue is that the Republican party has stood as against
LGBT rights, women's rights and against global warming. If a professor is
Republican, they have to find some way to reconcile the attack on science that
so many right leaning politicians support. Also, science as a field has issues
with gender disparity so to not be pro women's rights would also make them
look like part of the problem. Additionally, a lot of the platform consists of
biblical thought which is very unscientific.

~~~
danielam
If anything, I think you corroborate the article. The crude, unsophisticated
caricature of conservatism you've presented is precisely the kind of
caricature you are likely to come across at universities. It appears you
assume there can be no sophisticated conservative position on the issues
you've mentioned and that's precisely the problem. It isn't even a question of
whether a student agrees with these other views. It's that students are never
exposed to them in the first place.

You might find this article illuminating:
[http://edwardfeser.blogspot.com/2009/03/how-some-of-your-
pro...](http://edwardfeser.blogspot.com/2009/03/how-some-of-your-professors-
see-you.html)

------
corpMaverick
> Conservative professors weren’t always so heavily outnumbered here.

May be the republican party just moved on and it became hard for critical
thinkers to follow up.

Speaking for my self, after 8 year of obstructionism and 50+ attempts to
repeal the ACA, and it turns out the republicans don't even have a plan. It is
not merely and ideological divide about economic or social policy any more.
Made up facts are now the rule.

------
wcummings
I live in New England and this doesn't ring true for me. I think New England
is very _tolerant_ (even in the rural bits, which there are plenty of), and
has a long history of tolerance, but I wouldn't confuse that with
"liberalism". There's a ton of die-hard Democrat Catholics in New England, for
example. I grew up Catholic, and I hardly associate it with liberalism, but I
don't think I've ever met a Republican Catholic

Charlie Baker is exceptionally popular, fiscal conservatism is clearly not
frowned upon. Reading the WSJ does not make you a pariah, _but even the
Republicans here don 't like the national Republicans_.

